# White bumps on turkey liver



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

When dressing my bird this morning, I found the liver ( i believe ) to be covered with white bumps...no bigger than my pinky fingernail. Anyone have any idea what this might be? Is the bird safe to eat? I got a call into the National Disease for Wildlife people. I can take a picture tonight to help with identification. The rest of the guts seemed normal and without marking. I've not looked into the cavity yet for anything...will try to do tonight.

Thanks all and happy hunting!


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

I didn't get a chance to look into the chest cavity, but here's the liver::yikes:










Take note of the bigger bump in the middle:









I cut this bump in half and spread it open in this picture:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Looks odd Ben. I could be fat but looks a little different than that. The last dozen of so birds I've done I breast and debone so I haven't even looked at the liver.

It will probably be okay when cooked well, most things are. There are a few biologists on here, Terry is one.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

You might want to post this on the wildlife disease forum. I'm not saying it's a dissease, I don't know, but the mod there knows a lot about this stuff.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Ben, here's the Lady I've talked with before. Send her a Pm

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/member.php?u=2632


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

I tried to send her a pm...the system gives me an error saying "this person has chosen not to get pm's or cannot receive pm's..."

I'll try to call her office. Thanks for the info! Will post findings when I get them.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

PLEASE DO! I as well as a whole bunch of other people are really wanting to know what you find out. Another reason that I ALWAYS wear latex gloves at work.

Mitch
Trappers Taxidermy


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Doing a quick search on TB and liver came up with this:










Firm nodules within the liver associated with avian Tb.

	Birds 
o	In free-ranging wild birds, avian tuberculosis is found most often in species that live in close association with domestic stock (sparrows and starlings) and in scavengers (crows and gulls) and likely exists in small numbers of free-ranging wild birds wherever there are major bird concentrations. 
o	A study in BC found tuberculosis in 0.6 percent of more than 600 wild birds.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Yes please let us know.

Thanks John, that's what I was thinking but was unsure of.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

That TB on the liver looks similar, but I'm pretty sure these were not "firm" nodules...I cut the one with a stick in the picture. Also, these were much larger than what that pic shows. Still waiting for a reply....

I hope it wasn't TB cuz I cut my finger while dressing that bird!!! :yikes:


----------

